# How Much did your School Cost ?



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking back, do you feel that the price is relative to what you got?


----------



## rjp (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm thinking mine was right at around $7000 from start to finish and I think the quality of the education was excellent. It is an ACF accredited school and one of the graduation requirements is to take the ACF Written and Practical for the Certified Culinarian certification (redunant I know). So, everyone graduating gets a CC certification from the ACF.

I also feel that the intructors gave me a great base skillset to go into most any kitchen and feel confident and build upon my skills.


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

$7000 seem to be the average for a good culinary education. I am sure that you could spend way more but the outcome would be the same, you still need to learn your trade once you leave school....


----------



## andrew hope (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm just going for my first year's school this march so not sure how much it will all be by the time its all added up. I decided to go to Vancouver (VCC) Instead of Kelowna (Okangan College) despite living and working here in the Okanagan, Currently in Naramata, I hope to find a new sponsor and move to the big city of Kelowna to finish my Apprenticeship.

PS: nice to meet a fellow Okanagan


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Tuitions alone for me was around $3500 but factor in my uniforms, tools, books, etc. the tab easily came up to $5000 and all in CAN$. Most of my education gave me a good base understanding of the basics but the execution of some of my academic studies classes where poor (like business communication, hospitality math, basic computer studies which I already know all about).


----------



## laprise (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I live in Kelowna, I could not find any job big enough, so I started my own company, The Chef in Stead.ca

Good luck in school...


----------

